# The BW Finale!!!!



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got off work this afternoon and headed up to bw with my cousin. We hunted opposite sides of a creek head. My cousin seen about ten does or so then around 515 I see movement comin out the creek look through my scope and its a doe workin her way right to me. She gets 20 yards right in front of me then I see movement right behind her put the scope on it and see horns and bang he pikes up in the bottom bout 30yards from where I shot him. Best bw buck to date and a heck of a nice end to the season


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

What a way alright !


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Fine Buck!


----------



## ArcherTCB (Nov 25, 2012)

Great BW buck!!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome buck...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Good job


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats, best feeling in the world


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Great job. Money BW Buck!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

110% better ending then me..... hahaha CONGRATS!!!


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice job skullmount!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbup: Fine buck Man :thumbsup:


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's nice right there, I don't care who you are. Way to close out!:thumbup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Attaboy!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice buck, especially at Blackwater. Congrats


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks fellas! I really wish I could have run into this deer in another two years. He was maybe a two yr old deer but there was no way I was gonna let him walk.


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

correct me if i'm wrong but don't you need a hunting license to hunt in bw I was told from some guy's that know you that said you lost your's on account of illegal activities what's up with that


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

seabass said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but don't you need a hunting license to hunt in bw I was told from some guy's that know you that said you lost your's on account of illegal activities what's up with that


You are correct I did have them taken away for illegal hunting. But I got them back but thanks for calling me out douche


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Heres a pic of my hunting license for you. Maybe you should get your facts straight before calling someone out on something you obviously know nothing about. I harvested this deer completley legal and if u could pm me the names of the people who told you this.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

skullmount1988 said:


> You are correct I did have them taken away for illegal hunting. But I got them back but thanks for calling me out /QUOTE]


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

seabass said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but don't you need a hunting license to hunt in bw I was told from some guy's that know you that said you lost your's on account of illegal activities what's up with that


A simple PM would have sufficed.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like some hating going on!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, that is pretty low class.


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Haters gonna hate....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice deer!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

If it was taken illegally doubt he would have posted it on a public forum...nice deer!


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

We can all tell seaass is a winner not


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Hold on guys with the hashing on my brother! If all knew the whole story behind this you would understand oh seabass's comments. It is good that he killed a nice buck but anyone that has there license taken away can still get one from oh Walley world the state or courts does not put anything in the system to stop you from getting them and when you get caught hunting over corn or what ever you loose them.

2 yrs ago during archery season I was at the Munson store listening to a hunter brag about shooting 2 deer that morning(bucks if I'm not mistaken) with arrows with no broadheads and/or with field points just for the fun of it and not finding them AND YES it was oh skullmount.

Is oh Seabass a hater NO he is just making a point on how screw up the system really is. All of us the go by the law and don't break them should not congratulate the outlaws of today.



If he is legal good for him.

Most on this forum want to be ethnical hunters and honest hunters like myself and my brother so no one show throw stones when the outlaws are called out. 

Ain't no haten just call'm how ya see'm.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

scbass said:


> Hold on guys with the hashing on my brother! If all knew the whole story behind this you would understand oh seabass's comments. It is good that he killed a nice buck but anyone that has there license taken away can still get one from oh Walley world the state or courts does not put anything in the system to stop you from getting them and when you get caught hunting over corn or what ever you loose them.
> 
> 2 yrs ago during archery season I was at the Munson store listening to a hunter brag about shooting 2 deer that morning(bucks if I'm not mistaken) with arrows with no broadheads and/or with field points just for the fun of it and not finding them AND YES it was oh skullmount.
> 
> ...


Hold on just a second I admit I did get caught for hunting over corn but my license didnt get taken away for that so once again you are talking about a situation u know nothing about. And you arr right I shot two deer during archery last year and one was without a broadhead but it was a complete accident. I had shot at a deer and missed and shot a tree and had to remove the broadhead and I put the arrow back in my quiver. A couple days later I was hunting and had two legal deer come in on me and I shot the first one and forgot I had the arrow without a broadhead and knocked it. And for bragging about it I think not it makes me sick knowing I lost those deer but the one I shot without a broadhead is still living because the arrow only wnet in about an inch. I even put a dog on the deer I shot that morning but if you wanna put words in my mouth you can it doesnt bother me cause I know u or your brother dont have the balls to say anything in person and thays pretty obvious or u would have said something when u over heard the conversation


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Roll tide.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man this is a good one.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like someone just wanted to stir a pot they didnt even know what was in. A simple PM would have done wonders but the stroking of the ego was needed.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

I know u or your brother dont have the balls to say anything in person.[/quote]

You must not remember me I did make a comment a foot in front of you but if would really like to discuss WHEN DO WANT THE ADDRESS or PLACE WE CAN MEET I'm not scared!!!

We can find out if you are a legal beagle we have all the info we need!!!!!

But I can really give a shxt!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

scbass said:


> I know u or your brother dont have the balls to say anything in person.
> WHEN DO WANT THE ADDRESS or WE CAN MEET


Send it to me to ill be the cameraman for the forum.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

scbass said:


> I know u or your brother dont have the balls to say anything in person.


You must not remember me I did make a comment a foot in front of you but if would really like to discuss WHEN DO WANT THE ADDRESS or PLACE WE CAN MEET I'm not scared!!!

We can find out if you are a legal beagle we have all the info we need!!!!!

But I can really give a shxt!!![/QUOTE]
Im sure ill run into u at the store. And whats the comment u said a foot in front of me? You cant even remember how long ago it was when It happened.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

scbass said:


> I know u or your brother dont have the balls to say anything in person.


You must not remember me I did make a comment a foot in front of you but if would really like to discuss WHEN DO WANT THE ADDRESS or PLACE WE CAN MEET I'm not scared!!!

We can find out if you are a legal beagle we have all the info we need!!!!!

But I can really give a shxt!!![/QUOTE]

aw snap it just got real up in here. on a more serious note, you're right seabass and "oh" scbass, yall don't sound like jealous little haters at all. the kid shot a legal buck on public land and posted a pic of his license after being wrongly accused on an open forum of hunting w/o a license. and you're still busting his balls. what would you call that?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh and for your info if I was illegal dont u think the gw would have known when I did get busted for hunting over corn?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

And we have now entered the deepest, darkest part of winter...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeh you are rite I kill my many bucks like that and lesser every year 10-13 to be exact so I am jealous but anyhow I have wasted enough of my breath and time on the stupid bull shit!!


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Boy this is fun it reminds me of Dallas!!

In my opinion if your are legal and you kill a good deer then good for you.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Man this is a good finale.
Stupid........but good


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I love your avatar Collard.


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

This reminds me of a great 90s comedy, y'all remember..."Kick his ass SeaBass!". Classic!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Shouldn't the ref be here for this?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Shouldn't the ref be here for this?


Hes already give me the touchdown!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Hes already give me the touchdown!!!


And someone threw the challenge flag! Lol

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Hes already give me the touchdown!!!


I probably went to school with your daddy... Joey, or Richard maybe? Good guys


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I probably went to school with your daddy... Joey, or Richard maybe? Good guys


Yes sir joey is my dad


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> Hes already give me the touchdown!!!


I was talkin bout for you and scbass


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Haven't seen Joey in a few years.. Went to school with your uncle Richard and knew your grandparents .... All good "old time" Pace folks from before everybody moved in and changed it! 
Y'all quit arguing and get over it!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Haven't seen Joey in a few years.. Went to school with your uncle Richard and knew your grandparents .... All good "old time" Pace folks from before everybody moved in and changed it!
> Y'all quit arguing and get over it!


Yea my dads still in pace and richard and my grandparents both live in milton. Whats your name ill tell em u said hey.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"Yea my dads still in pace and richard and my grandparents both live in milton. Whats your name ill tell em u said hey."

Kevin Arrant


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> "Yea my dads still in pace and richard and my grandparents both live in milton. Whats your name ill tell em u said hey."
> 
> Kevin Arrant


I know some Arrants. You have some kids around my age?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> I know some Arrants. You have some kids around my age?


Two - both younger - I have a son a year younger than your brother. They played little league football together and I talked with your dad almost every day at practice. Joker bout made me wet my pants every day! I Remember your grandpa hollering at the football games when I played at Pace. He was louder than the guy on the PA system! Lol


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Two - both younger - I have a son a year younger than your brother. They played little league football together and I talked with your dad almost every day at practice. Joker bout made me wet my pants every day! I Remember your grandpa hollering at the football games when I played at Pace. He was louder than the guy on the PA system! Lol


Lol yea my grandparents are embarrassing at football games. They havent changed any just older and crazier.


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

well skullmount I guess we done gave you enough sht now so tell your dad and richard for me I SAID HELLO we used to party together about the same time you were born havn't talked to your grandparent's in year's we used to hang out there at the house on west spenser field. good luck to ya for muzzeloader brother and me will be in the wood's this weekend so see ya


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



Travis12Allen said:


> I love your avatar Collard.


There's a story there ....somewhere in the archives here ...lol


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

seabass said:


> well skullmount I guess we done gave you enough sht now so tell your dad and richard for me I SAID HELLO we used to party together about the same time you were born havn't talked to your grandparent's in year's we used to hang out there at the house on west spenser field. good luck to ya for muzzeloader brother and me will be in the wood's this weekend so see ya


Good luck to yall too. Small world huh?


----------

